# Anyone use a 2wd f250 to plow with



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a 06 f250 crew cab and am wanting to use it as a plow truck along with my others. The others do ok when plowing in 2wd especially when they have a good amount of weight in them. Just curious if others have put a plow with a 2wd and if it did ok. mines lifted 2" in the front and has all terrain tires that r just a little under 35's so there should be no issue with the plow mount and ground cleareance issues. Any thoughts. 8.5 v maby?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Lots of ballast, good tires, flat surfaces, be careful. Thumbs Up


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is the deal. Can it be done, the answer is yes. There are risks involved with doing it though. As stated, lots of weight, good tires, and flat lots. Those three things are of the utmost importance. The problem you will find is the driver is going to have to know the limitations well. The learning curve in finding the limitations out is the expensive part. There is no lever to pull, or button to push to get yourself out of a drift, or a slide off the pavement. If they try to get themselves out, that turns into more expense, by tearing up the tranny, or rear end. If you partner the 2wd truck up with a 4wd truck, then you might be ok. At least if the 2wd gets stuck he isn't sitting for an hour waiting for someone to come pull him out.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Great idea from above post.Pair it on a lot with a 4x4.
It will not be a question of will it get stuck because it will. For small snows and level surfaces will do okay.The truck will have limits and wont do well on wet snow or high accumulations


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, a 4x4 with him, oh, and a 30 foot strap!

kevlars


----------



## kcplowman (Nov 27, 2009)

Tires check. Weight i can figure something out should be able to throw about 3500 to 400 back there. Should be good then. Don't have any hilly lots everything is flat and this is the truck that tows a loader with it at all times during the snow. so should it get get stuck there will always be a skid steer there to get it out. in ks not usually to hard to do but this upcoming winter aiming to not let snow get any deeper than 4 inches on the lots. And i guess alot of hopes for no ice.


----------



## IsaacCarlson (Dec 7, 2011)

*I plow with my 2wd 250*

It is a 91 and has NO locker. I use chains or add weight. I don't know about the new trucks, but I have had 7,000 lbs in the back with no problem. PLENTY of traction. You should be able to keep 3500 in there. I have been thinking of pouring a 1,000lb concrete ballast weight that I can put between the rear frame rails. That way my bed is open to haul wood. Lead might work even better.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

7,000 lbs in the bed of your f250?!?! that's not stock suspension.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i have a 2500hd i put a snowex 6000 in the bed and i think i used my 4x4 once last year during our blizzard 26" so i would say get a big spreader and hope you dont get a big storm


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I wouldn't think the chassis would be tall enough. F350's I thought sat on a higher/larger frame which enabled you to put a plow on plus they usually came with a locking rear end.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

IsaacCarlson;1370809 said:


> It is a 91 and has NO locker. I use chains or add weight. I don't know about the new trucks, but I have had 7,000 lbs in the back with no problem. PLENTY of traction. You should be able to keep 3500 in there. I have been thinking of pouring a 1,000lb concrete ballast weight that I can put between the rear frame rails. That way my bed is open to haul wood. Lead might work even better.


that seems very overloaded !


----------



## IsaacCarlson (Dec 7, 2011)

It has heavy duty everything. It will carry a full cord of oak without breaking a sweat. I carried over 2 yards of river rock with it this summer. I bought it from a farmer who bought a new truck.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

If you live in a very flat area and do commercial lots then ok.. 
But last year I had the Electronic shift on the fly go bad on my F350 and I had a plow two storms in a row with only 2wd. It was horrible. Did not work very well. I got to the point i was pushing forward on a driveway and couldnt go anymore. i had to back up hit it at like 10mph to get it to move and had to do it over and over to clear that one drive and thats with a V plow! got stuck a couple other times and then couldnt even get to the top of one of my driveways to plow down it. but i do live in a hilly area of New England.I couldnt even clear my commercial accounts if there was more than 5" on them. ( dont beat me up, it was overnight storm and i was behind because i kept getting stuck) Regardless i had to call up some backups because i was so far behind and there were ones i simply couldnt do. and that was with 1000 lbs in the back and really good tires.
I would never ever ever try and plow with a 2wd truck. unless it was a dually dump with chains.


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

As everyone has said flat lots and good ballast. You wont be able to stack as well and you"ll have to try and keep up with the storms so you dont end up having to plow 6" at a time. Id go with a 8' straight blade. I think the v-blade might be a little to much for a 2wd truck. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

2wd truck?
what is that?
2wd truck is as useless a tits on a boar hog! :laughing:

Just my 2c, add another $1 and you can get yourself a cup of coffee..

I grew up in SE KY, we took 2wd trucks places most wouldn't take a 4x4. But now I have seen the glory of 4x4 I would never own another 2x4 truck. We used to see how far we could get in 2wd, then see how bad we could get stuck in 4x4. I scare the heck out of some of the people that I work with, not driving crazy, but taking a 4x4 truck places they would never think to drive(dang flat lander(s)). I hate to walk 2-3 miles carrying equipment if I do not have to, and a old logging road is still a road!

But like others said, pair it with a 4x4, or skid steer and plow away, but you would be wise to add chains and or weight in the bed anyway, just do not make it to heavy as it will make it that much harder to get unstuck if you hang it up....


----------



## 2500hd32 (Dec 31, 2013)

what ever happen to the good old days when all they had was 2wd to plowwith . i plow with a 2wd chevy 2500hd and never have a problem


----------

